# Teething



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

My puppy is now about 5,5 months old and she has lost all her front teeth and replaced them with new shiny ones. She has also got some new canines but one of the old bottom canines is still sitting there outside of the new one after about 3 weeks and it's not lose at all. Should I start to worry or how long could this take?


----------

